# My babies are growing up!



## Daenerys (Apr 16, 2011)

Just some updated pictures of my two Colombians Tegusaurus Rex and Astrid...Astrid is the gold one, and she is not at all happy with people. She runs, though. She wont try and bite unless you grab her. Teggie on the other hand is a big ol' sweetheart. You can hold him, cuddle him, pull his tail, he just doesn't care.  They've both been eating like pigs lately, I guess because we're warming it back up in the apartment (we had it in the upper 60s to brumate the snakes). Teggie was so fat at one point that he started shedding in the middle XD
































Here is Teggie as a baby (with his banana peel tail shed, lol) back in November so you can see how much he has grown in the past 5 months.


----------



## frost (Apr 16, 2011)

nice looking columbians u got there.the on is a little porker.lol how are they with handling?


----------



## Daenerys (Apr 16, 2011)

Teggie, the black and white, tolerates handling very well. He will squirm a bit if you hold him in your hands but if you let him cozy up in your arms or sit on your head (he likes it up there) he is perfectly content. The golden one, Astrid, does not like being held at all. She runs if you get too close, but if you wrap her in something like a little burrito and hold her that way she will eventually calm down.


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

Oh, they are so beautiful!


----------



## slideaboot (May 5, 2011)

Wow! Those guys are looking awesome!


----------



## Joshjack90 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you house them together? I have a full grown colo. and was wondering if i got another that was full grown if i could introduce them and house them both together or would i have to get another tank?


----------

